# Pre-Thanksgiving Prep



## cmontg34 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all, 

I have a few questions about what all I can make the day before Thanksgiving that I am hoping someone can answer.

1. Brussels Sprouts: Can I steam/par-boil these, and then just saute them the day after? I am mainly worried about flavor, as I don't want them to taste too sulfuric after sitting overnight. Also, will it affect the texture much? 

2. Mashed Potatoes: Can I chop the potatoes and leave them in water overnight? I know I have seen this in the past, but I can't remember if it changes the color or flavor of the finished product.

3. Roasted Root Vegetables: Basically I want to completely cook these and then just re-heat before the dinner. Does anyone see a problem in doing this? Veggies will include sweet potato, parsnips, new potatoes, and onion.

Thanks for any and all help


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes, yes and yes  I don't think precooking will make any difference with Brussels sprouts, but sauté them in bacon grease and no one will care  I would undercook the root veggies a bit, so they don't overcook during reheating. 

Check this out for more information: http://blog.ruhlman.com/2015/11/ruhlman-classic-roast-braise-turkey-2/

I'm intrigued by this turkey method, too.


----------



## cmontg34 (Nov 18, 2015)

What a great article, he gave some very helpful tips. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 18, 2015)

cmontg34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a few questions about what all I can make the day before Thanksgiving that I am hoping someone can answer.
> 
> ...


 
Yes to everything except the potatoes.  I wouldn't want the chopped potatoes to sit in water overnight. If you want to prep the day before, go ahead and make the mashed potatoes.  It reheats beautifully.  I do that all the time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 18, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Yes to everything except the potatoes.  I wouldn't want the chopped potatoes to sit in water overnight. If you want to prep the day before, go ahead and make the mashed potatoes.  It reheats beautifully.  I do that all the time.



I haven't done it myself, but restaurants do it all the time. We did it in cooking school, too. Made tournéed potatoes and then covered them with water to make mashers two days later.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 18, 2015)

I would also recommend to prepare mashed potato and then just hit it up in the oven.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 18, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't done it myself, but restaurants do it all the time. We did it in cooking school, too. Made tournéed potatoes and then covered them with water to make mashers two days later.


 
I've never heard of tourneed potatoes and had to look that up.  I figured the OP was just talking about a normal family Thanksgiving dinner and what could be prepped ahead.


----------



## cmontg34 (Nov 18, 2015)

So no soaking the mashed potatoes, but they can be cooked ahead of time anyway. That works just as well!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 18, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> I've never heard of tourneed potatoes and had to look that up.  I figured the OP was just talking about a normal family Thanksgiving dinner and what could be prepped ahead.



I assumed so, too. I just meant that we had peeled and cut them for class (tourné is one of the knife cuts we were required to learn), and then covered them with water and refrigerated them for later. 

They can be done either way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 18, 2015)

cmontg34 said:


> ...2. Mashed Potatoes: Can I chop the potatoes and leave them in water overnight? I know I have seen this in the past, but I can't remember if it changes the color or flavor of the finished product...


I have pared and cut up potatoes ahead of time on many occasions with no ill effects. I do store them in the fridge in a Tupperware-type container, covered completely with water, then drain-rinse-drain them just before putting them into the pot with fresh water to cook. If any part of a potato stays above the water, it will usually turn some shade of grey.



cmontg34 said:


> 1. Brussels Sprouts: Can I steam/par-boil these, and then just saute them the day after? I am mainly worried about flavor, as I don't want them to taste too sulfuric after sitting overnight. Also, will it affect the texture much?





GotGarlic said:


> ..I don't think precooking will make any difference with Brussels sprouts, but sauté them in bacon grease and no one will care...


I make a Brussels sprouts "casserole" that is even better the second day! It includes bacon and mushrooms (along with tarragon and garlic powder), but if you're interested *cmontg*, I'll be happy to post my recipe.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 19, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Yes to everything except the potatoes.  I wouldn't want the chopped potatoes to sit in water overnight. If you want to prep the day before, go ahead and make the mashed potatoes.  It reheats beautifully.  I do that all the time.



This was going to be my suggestion.  My wife does a make-ahead mashed potato recipe with sour cream and cream cheese that is delicious, and she always does them the day before, then just pops them in the oven for about the last hour with the turkey.  Her recipe is similar to THIS except that I don't think she uses the onion powder.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2015)

One job I do ahead of time is the dressing or stuffing. Since I never stuff the bird and always make my stock ahead of time, I can make the dressing, put it into the baking dish and cover with foil until the next day.  Then bake.
This saves me a lot of time.

I have never done it, but it sounds like a plan on the potato's.
I have read and have heard its perfectly fine to peel and cut up the spuds and leave them in water in the fridge overnight. ( I do do this for several hours on some occasions)
I might just make them completely the day before and then heat and fluff on turkey day.
 I have got to find some ways to make this holiday easier as I have not been well.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a balancing act between preparing dishes ahead of time and finding adequate refrigerator space to store it all. The turkey, pies and other ingredients take up a lot of space.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2015)

I always prepare the dressing the day before and refrigerate it in the removable well of my Nesco 6qt. roaster oven.

 Like so many, the day before I also fully prepare the mashed potato recipe (no milk, only sour cream, cream cheese, butter). Preparing ahead with milk gives the dish that "left over" taste to be avoided.

Flat cookie sheets can sometimes act as shelves allowing flat dishes to be stacked in the refrigerator.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 19, 2015)

I also make the stuffing in the Nesco the day before and serve it out of the cooking well.  In fact, almost everything but the turkey is done the day before.  Mashed potatoes are done the day before, and we like sweet potatoes too, so they're mashed and seasoned with a little brown sugar and orange juice, and refrigerated.  We usually have fresh green beans and those are cleaned and prepped the day before so all they need is steamed and seasoning.   

I usually buy a couple of wings, roast them, and make extra gravy ahead of time, there just never seems to be enough for all the leftovers with just the drippings from the bird. 

I dislike having a huge clean up when we're all stuffed and want to just relax after dinner, so the more we can make the day before, the better.  

My daughter and I share making the sides each year, so neither of us have an overwhelming amount of casserole dishes battling for fridge space.  She's roasting the turkey at her house this year and will do a couple of sides, and I'll bring several as well. 

Good idea about using the cookie sheets for stacking extras in the fridge, Kay!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2015)

I learned that cookie sheet trick long ago Cheryl, when I had my* hated *Side by Side fridge.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 19, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I learned that cookie sheet trick long ago Cheryl, when I had my* hated *Side by Side fridge.


 
I had one years ago too, Kay.  Didn't like it at all either and was so happy when I replaced it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 19, 2015)

Well, I'm hoping the extra folding tables arrive sometime this weekend.  I'm
not as fast as I used to be, so I like it if we can "set up" on tuesday, get out serving dishes, which also requires a lot of climbing up and down from higher cupboard shelves etc.   Prepare food on Wed.   We make dressing and put in baking dishes,  peel 10 lb potatoes,  Dx makes one pie and I prep a vegetable.  Last year we baked one turkey the day before and one the day of, this year we are only making one turkey.  I make one pan of gravy the day before. I feel like I  am forgetting something.   Luckily Dx has a Long List and equally important,  a freezer and an extra old frig in the basement so food storage is not an issue.


----------



## MarcD (Nov 19, 2015)

Keep going, everyone......I'm not too old to learn new tricks. I looked at the electric roasters for years but never gave them any consideration......they sound like a great appliance. 

The only things prepped before Thanksgiving was baking pies or making refrigerated desserts. I always had my work cut out for me on Thanksgiving Day and had to get a very early start.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 19, 2015)

If you're making cranberry sauce or relish, that can be done this weekend.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> If you're making cranberry sauce or relish, that can be done this weekend.



So true GG, and all the chopping of aromatics for dressing etc. can be done and bagged for the fridge this weekend too.


----------



## Alice Norton (Nov 20, 2015)

cmontg34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a few questions about what all I can make the day before Thanksgiving that I am hoping someone can answer.
> 
> ...



Well, i think re-heating will harmfully effect on vegetable's taste.
You should better try to re-heat em using gas grill!


----------



## Janet H (Nov 20, 2015)

I make roux for gravy in advance as well as the relish tray, cranberries and pies (unless I can get someone else to bring those).

I also set the table and get serving dishes out a day ahead.  The rest of dinner gets cooked the day of.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 20, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> If you're making cranberry sauce or relish, that can be done this weekend.



I always make my cranberry sauce ahead, the flavor is much better and the harshness of the cranberries seems to soften a bit.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 20, 2015)

MarcD said:


> Keep going, everyone......I'm not too old to learn new tricks. I looked at the electric roasters for years but never gave them any consideration......they sound like a great appliance.
> 
> The only things prepped before Thanksgiving was baking pies or making refrigerated desserts. I always had my work cut out for me on Thanksgiving Day and had to get a very early start.



My boss has one and it does come in handy.  We've used it at work to cook a whole turkey and it worked quite well.  She also uses it for large batches of chili to bring to work.  Hers is just an inexpensive GE from Walmart.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 21, 2015)

I like taking home a drumstick and wing after Thanksgiving dinner and pouring a lot of salt on it.  Why?  Because around 10:00 PM that night, I'm hungry again. 

Leftover white turkey meat for sandwiches is like nothing that can be duplicated except by roasting a whole turkey.

All the flavor of the bones and seasoning and all is something you just can't get cooking it any other way.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 24, 2015)

I was all set to get up early (for me ) tomorrow morning and start on the Thanksgiving sides, but a disabled friend called me today and asked me if I would come to her house and help her prepare for Thanksgiving dinner.  I know it was a hard thing for her to ask and I love her dearly, so I'll be going over to her house around 8 tomorrow morning.  We'll work on whatever she wants help with until she decides she's done.  

I figure I'll still have tomorrow evening to prep, and we're not having dinner until around 1 or 2 on Thanksgiving Day, so there will still be plenty of time for do-aheads.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 24, 2015)

Caslon said:


> I like taking home a drumstick and wing after Thanksgiving dinner and pouring a lot of salt on it.  Why?  Because around 10:00 PM that night, I'm hungry again.
> 
> Leftover white turkey meat for sandwiches is like nothing that can be duplicated except by roasting a whole turkey.
> 
> All the flavor of the bones and seasoning and all is something you just can't get cooking it any other way.


Must ask.   Why a lot of salt?


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 25, 2015)

Wednesday morning I get up, make a disposable roaster pan full of wild mushroom stuffing, then spend about 4 hours making a couple of loaves of bread (Italian Boules from THIS site).  That should be a full day, but I have to do nothing on Thanksgiving but heat them both up before dinner at my wife's brother's house, eat, then watch football.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 25, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> I was all set to get up early (for me ) tomorrow morning and start on the Thanksgiving sides, but a disabled friend called me today and asked me if I would come to her house and help her prepare for Thanksgiving dinner.  I know it was a hard thing for her to ask and I love her dearly, so I'll be going over to her house around 8 tomorrow morning.  We'll work on whatever she wants help with until she decides she's done. ...


What a kind and generous thing to do, *Cheryl*. I'm sure your friend will count you as among the reasons she has to be thankful this year.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2015)

I take advantage of my gargantuan fridge.  Up here, we call it The U.P.

I use the nearly freezing outside temps, and the back seat and trunk of my car to store some of the food, as there isn't enough room in the electric fridge in my kitchen.  It works fantastic.  You just have to make sure that everyhthing is properly contained.

Also, remember that everything that is cold has to be heated and be hot at the same time for the dinner.  Plan carefully.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I take advantage of my gargantuan fridge.  Up here, we call it The U.P.
> 
> I use the nearly freezing outside temps, and the back seat and trunk of my car to store some of the food, as there isn't enough room in the electric fridge in my kitchen.  It works fantastic.  You just have to make sure that everyhthing is properly contained.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the memory!!!

We used to have a few stashes, depending on just how cold things needed to be, the attic stairs, the back porch, a spare bedroom, etc...  The hardest part was remembering where we put things! 

My grandmother used to tell us about people installing a wooden crate/box outside the kitchen window for a makeshift cooler in the winter.

Have a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 25, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I take advantage of my gargantuan fridge.  Up here, we call it The U.P.
> 
> I use the nearly freezing outside temps, and the back seat and trunk of my car to store some of the food, as there isn't enough room in the electric fridge in my kitchen.  It works fantastic.  You just have to make sure that everyhthing is properly contained.
> 
> ...



We have a nice cold snap dropping in today, so car in the garage will serve me well when I finish my pan of dressing if I can't arrange the fridge to accommodate it.  Means that it's all loaded up ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I decided to take Chiefs advice and do the make ahead turkey. Its in the oven at this very moment.
Yesterday I made turkey stock with roasted root vegetables and roasted turkey backs. (per GG's picture)
I let it cool then strained it and put it into the back of my truck outside as it was hovering around 39F and temps were expected in the low 30's.  Hope that was okay?  I had no room for it in the fridge.

I then set about prepping the turkey for todays roasting.  Rinsing, drying (I did not have time to air dry) and heavily seasoned with creole (Essence) seasoning and salt and pepper (hope its not to hot)!  The drippings should be quite spicy.

This morning I removed the stock from vehicle, and put in the fridge where the turkey was sitting. 

Next is the dressing.  I will make that today also and keep in fridge to bake tomorrow.
I also plan to make the gravy today. We are cheating with Pioneer brand brown gravy and my turkey stock.  I will not have to make a roux this time.
I have no idea why Pioneer does not make turkey or chicken gravy mix? The brown gravy mix is darn good and can be reheated easily with no effect.  Might even be better reheated. I'm not certain how a dark gravy will go over?  But guess what.  I don't care.  Well maybe a little. 

So tomorrow is re-heat day with little to no cooking.  Family and friends will bring the other items and I made sure they understood that anything they bring that requires cooking, should be cooked before you get here.
I cannot stand when someone brings something thats not cooked and we have to make accommodations.

Well thanks Chief especially and everyone else that contributed to this thread.  You guys gave me the courage to pre-cook everything!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 25, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Well I decided to take Chiefs advice and do the make ahead turkey. Its in the oven at this very moment.
> Yesterday I made turkey stock with roasted root vegetables and roasted turkey backs. (per GG's picture)
> I let it cool then strained it and put it into the back of my truck outside as it was hovering around 39F and temps were expected in the low 30's.  Hope that was okay?  I had no room for it in the fridge.
> 
> ...


Not the Pioneer brand but I have seen chicken gravy in the packets at Walmart. 
I love the country gravy packets.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 25, 2015)

Last night I made 2 kinds of cranberry sauce, roux for gravy, browned butter for drizzling on sweet potatoes, pie crust and cooked down a pumpkin.

Today list: house cleaning, pie making, prepping veggies (wash, peel, etc), making tea, finding good dinner tunes for the stereo and dog bathing.  Tomorrow will be a snap (relatively speaking).


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a pumpkin pie in the oven.  Apple pie is next.  Then I'll prep the stuffing bread and veggies.  Later I'll make the brine for the turkey.  That goes together before bed tonight.  DD is bringing a veggie and the rest is for tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 25, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> What a kind and generous thing to do, *Cheryl*. I'm sure your friend will count you as among the reasons she has to be thankful this year.


 
Thank you CG, I'm sure she would do the same for me. Jennifer is such an upbeat and happy person despite her frequent pain and physical limitations - we had a great day and a lot of laughs. 

Just got home about an hour ago, now I'm doing my Thanksgiving preps.  Oy, I'm beat.


----------



## Souschef (Nov 25, 2015)

*OOPS*

I was in the market today, and the lady in front of me was obviously cooking turkey and dressing. Had an aluminum pan, dressing mix, chicken broth, and a frozen turkey. I asked her when she planned to cook it, and she said tomorrow, both the checker and I told her that was not going to happen, as they take 3 days to thaw. She asked about leaving it out overnight, and was told that also did not work. Fortunately, there were some fresh turkeys for sale at the market. Obviously, she had never cooked a turkey before. Glad we could save her family dinner.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 25, 2015)

Glad you were there to help her out with her dinner, Souschef!  I'm sure she was very grateful for the advice from both you and the checker.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 25, 2015)

Today before going to work at 1 I made my pies.  Apple crumble, pecan, pumpkin, and chocolate fudge.  I also made brine and got the turkeys soaking.  Went to work and we had an incredibly busy day.  Our store just completed a remodel and sales have far exceed what the company was expecting, quite an adventure!  I'm pooped!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2015)

Souschef said:


> I was in the market today, and the lady in front of me was obviously cooking turkey and dressing. Had an aluminum pan, dressing mix, chicken broth, and a frozen turkey. I asked her when she planned to cook it, and she said tomorrow, both the checker and I told her that was not going to happen, as they take 3 days to thaw. She asked about leaving it out overnight, and was told that also did not work. Fortunately, there were some fresh turkeys for sale at the market. Obviously, she had never cooked a turkey before. Glad we could save her family dinner.



I was in the market yesterday and saw several people buying rock hard frozen turkeys, I wondered the same thing. 

I came home and googled to find this little calculator on cold water thawing from the folks at Butterball.  I think the key is to buy a small turkey and say a big prayer! 

How To Thaw a Frozen Turkey | Butterball®


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2015)

The Kitchn website says you can cook a turkey from completely frozen. It will take from 4 to 7.5 hours, depending on the size. I don't think I'd do it myself. In fact, I know I won't - we bought a breast, legs and thighs, because after our trip, we wouldn't have time to thaw it properly. I can't help but think it will overcook terribly. 

Anyway, read about it here, if you like: http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-cook-a-completely-frozen-turkey-for-thanksgiving-225796


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 26, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> Not the Pioneer brand but I have seen chicken gravy in the packets at Walmart.
> I love the country gravy packets.



Yes, there are plenty chicken and turkey gravy mixes available. My problem is there is no PIONEER brand chicken or turkey gravy mixes available here.
Pioneer, being the only brand of gravy mix I would attempt to use on T day.
I'm still on the fence about the gravy. I have saved the turkey drippings and separated the fat.  I have the stock and I have the flour.

I also deviated some from Chiefs suggestions and did not slice the turkey meat yet. I have it all off the bone and two beautiful whole breast halves ready for slicing up. To save room, we put all the meat into gallon freezer bags. It was required with all that resides in my fridge.




GotGarlic said:


> The Kitchn website says you can cook a turkey from completely frozen. It will take from 4 to 7.5 hours, depending on the size. I don't think I'd do it myself. In fact, I know I won't - we bought a breast, legs and thighs, because after our trip, we wouldn't have time to thaw it properly. I can't help but think it will overcook terribly.
> 
> Anyway, read about it here, if you like: How to Cook a Completely Frozen Turkey for Thanksgiving | The Kitchn



My ex MIL was that type of cook.  She roasted many a turkey and beef roast from completely frozen.  Nothing but a big frozen hunk of meat and a little salt and pepper.
Believe it or not, her dinners were fine.  Even her beef roast was medium to rare the way we all liked it.

I would never never cook this way.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 26, 2015)

I got my part of the prep finished yesterday so I can enjoy today.  I got up Wednesday morning, made the poolish for my bread so it could ferment.  Then I started prepping for my wild mushroom stuffing.  That came out of the oven a it before noon.  I started the bread at 1 PM and had 2 Italian boules cooled and bagged by 6.  

All that remains today is to heat the dressing before we head over my brother-in-law's house (it's only 2 miles ), and then heat the bread in their oven just before sitting up to the table.  

The best part is that for us, our cleanup is finished.  We can eat, get their dishwasher running with its first load, play a couple games of pool, then head home to watch what remains of the traditional Thanksgiving football games.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2015)

Final countdown in progress.  Turkey's almost done. Stuffing is ready to go in the oven.  Pilaf is in the final stage.  I'm hungry.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 26, 2015)

Mashed potatoes, gravy, steamed fresh green beans with toasted slivered almonds, sweet potatoes glazed with a little brown sugar and orange juice, deviled eggs, and blackberry pie (store bought Claim Jumper ) are all sitting on the table ready to transport to my daughter's a mile away.  She's doing the turkey, stuffing, and rolls.  

She's only got today off from work and it's a new job she's still getting used to, so I told her I'd do most of the sides and we'll tackle the clean up together. 

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------

